# SEHCAT test results.



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have just had the results from having a sehcat test done, its where they test you for malapsorbtion of bile salts, and apparently I have this, which the consultant says is contributing to my severe Ibs-d symptoms. There is a medication to take to help it, I see the consultant on monday to be told what he can give me to help. I think he mentioned Questran before, but I have taken this about 2 years ago for nearly a year and it did not do any good, perhaps they have something better, heres hoping.


----------



## Milly1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lancschic, Most places seem to do the test now, I had one done at Hereford hosp recently. You need to have a gastroenterologist to refer you for one though, I don't think a gp can refer for the test but I could be wrong.


----------

